# New QSI 1.11 Programer File is now online



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

The new 1.11 Q2 Programer File is now online on the QSI Solutions web site. Lets you hear the and adjust the new steam loading feature and new chuffs and rod clanking. Jake


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep the sounds are sure good. Now I can play some more. Later RJD


----------

